# FNFL 5.7 Pistol



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Gotta chance to look at one of these recently. All I can say is HOLY CHIT! Basically they took a 5.56 or .223 and shortened it into a pistol round. The gun is super light. Comes with 10 and 20 round mags. Little on the pricy side at just over $1,000.00. Awesome gun.


----------



## zippity (Nov 25, 2004)

the five seven is very interesting to me. I've tried to pay attention ammo availability and its been less than spectacular at least at Bass Pro Shops in Hampton, VA. I don't think I've ever seen it at WallyWorld. I hope the load becomes more popular with people having the pistol and the PS90 as well. I thought the construction looks cheap in my opinion but it actually felt good in my hand. Based on what I've read low recoil is one of the plusses to the 5.7x28 round, I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of one of those thats for sure. just my 2cents.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well unfortunately it does have a dark cloud hanging over it. It was the weapon used in the Fort Hood shootings. It is a serious weapon and the rounds will penetrate body armor that's why the feds fought so hard not to have that weapon imported to this country. The construction is no different than Glock, H&K and similar weapons. From what my gun guy tells me, they are hard to get and understandably so.


----------

